# Retreiving the bird.



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm wondering what the best way is the retrieve the duck after you shoot. it. I thought throwing rocks in the water to get it to float to you, but that's not very affective. Then I thought maybe a rope and throw it out, but its hard to get the rope to land on the bird. Then I thought a long stick, but you cant get out very far without getting your feet wet.

It's just not fun shooting 15 or so birds and not being able to take any home. Please help!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are hunting around water that is deeper than you want to wade out into you need a DOG.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have access to a dog. Maybe a Chihuahua (thank you spell check) but I don't know if it would be able to fit a duck in its mouth. I didn't know I could wade in the water. Should I wade in the water and shoot the ducks? Maybe a fish net would help to scoop them up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Or a fishing pole with a snagging hook


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

holman927 said:


> I'm wondering what the best way is the retrieve the duck after you shoot. it. I thought throwing rocks in the water to get it to float to you, but that's not very affective. Then I thought maybe a rope and throw it out, but its hard to get the rope to land on the bird. Then I thought a long stick, but you cant get out very far without getting your feet wet.
> 
> It's just not fun shooting 15 or so birds and not being able to take any home. Please help!


hahaha what the...? The twisted part of me hopes that this is completely serious.  I'm liking the fishing pole idea, a rope maybe, even a stick, but where'd you come up with throwing rocks at 'em?! :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

--\O 
-O<-


ive found that your hunt lasts longer when you dont make an effort to retrieve your birds! if you dont have 7 in posession, you dont have to leave!! thats why i like to hunt center dike at FB. almost every bird that hits the water, will be claimed by someone else, normally its the guys that didnt even shoot! on the right days, you can sit out there and shoot box after box of shells and never have to even retrieve a bird!  o-||


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

"Here, hold my beer while I throw some rocks to get this duck!". LOL

I prefer to only hunt windy days. That way the wind will blow them into shore. I'm yet to find hunters orange waders so I can't get out in the water to pick them up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you tried the motor cycle just on the surface from the bank getting the wheels spinning to get some current and bring it right to you? If that doesn't work, I would go back to the rocks, can't you get it to skip and land right after it pushing it back to you? Or, isn't lead attracted to a magnet, so if you hit it put your magnet out there and here it comes from all of the lead you just placed in the bird. What about throwing sticks, could you get some like the ones in this picture; the guy looks like a total dork, but I think he has the right idea with two sticks, throw those.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Or, isn't lead attracted to a magnet, so if you hit it put your magnet out there and here it comes from all of the lead you just placed in the bird.


You can't hunt ducks with lead... even if you could, it isn't ferromagnetic


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought they made an exception if you don't have a dog or maybe the whole post was meant a joke


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Motorcycle????? use the motorboat action from the shore.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

!!!!!!DYNAMITE!!!!!!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

pheaz said:


> !!!!!!DYNAMITE!!!!!!


Theres an idea. In hopes of using dynamite it will blow the bank out. And create a spot that them mud head motor boats cant go. Along with the air boats. I am sorry to say but hunting from a boat is just pure laziness. Question?? If I cant shoot deer out of a truck window why can they shoot ducks off a boat. o-||


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

DarKHorN said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!DYNAMITE!!!!!!
> ...


Spoken like a boy with no boat!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DarKHorN said:


> Theres an idea. In hopes of using dynamite it will blow the bank out. And create a spot that them mud head motor boats cant go. Along with the air boats. I am sorry to say but hunting from a boat is just pure laziness. o-||


But it's so much easier packing 15 dozen decoys 4 miles out in the marsh! :mrgreen: I'll stick with my mudmotor.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> DarKHorN said:
> 
> 
> > Theres an idea. In hopes of using dynamite it will blow the bank out. And create a spot that them mud head motor boats cant go. Along with the air boats. I am sorry to say but hunting from a boat is just pure laziness. o-||
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If it takes you 15 dozen decoys and 4 miles travel to kill your daily limit :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: YOU MAY WANT TO RECONSIDER YOUR SPORT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

That or he just wants to get away from hinters that laugh alot, especially when what they say is not funny


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Homer said:


> That or he just wants to get away from hinters that laugh alot, especially when what they say is not funny


You Mud Heads are all alike, Ah lets get away from the hinters today :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Homer said:


> That or he just wants to get away from hinters that laugh alot, especially when what they say is not funny


I thought it was kinda funny


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Homer said:


> That or he just wants to get away from hinters that laugh alot, especially when what they say is not funny


  Like


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

wellcome two the form; most that water ain,y deep;


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Have you tried the motor cycle just on the surface from the bank getting the wheels spinning to get some current and bring it right to you? If that doesn't work, I would go back to the rocks, can't you get it to skip and land right after it pushing it back to you? Or, isn't lead attracted to a magnet, so if you hit it put your magnet out there and here it comes from all of the lead you just placed in the bird. What about throwing sticks, could you get some like the ones in this picture; the guy looks like a total dork, but I think he has the right idea with two sticks, throw those.


I might try the motorcycle method when I go tonight. I don't know about that picture though. Clearly the individual is handicapped. He's using ski ploles and there is no snow. Dork indeed.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

If you don't have the time for a dog you could get an aquapod for $600 new. Watch craigslist and buy a used one.

http://aquapodboats.com/


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

meimeilarry said:


> Should I wade in the water and shoot the ducks?


YOu should get a wet suit and a snorkel and hide in the water. :OX/:


----------

